# Multiple audio tracks????



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

Are there sound cards and software that can play more than two tracks of audio. I would like to be able to split audio to at least four different tracks.....similar to surround sound.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I used several USB stereo audio cards and routed the audio to the cards to get more than 2 channels...


----------



## Pyronious (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is a 2x4 audio interface (2 channels of input, 4 channels of output): http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Scarlett2i4

This one does 6-channels: http://www.sweetwater.com/store/det...swPVpOfKJZMP103aIFIaL2xQ6frTuiMB5IxoCuB3w_wcB

I use Adobe Audition to author the multichannel WAV or FLAC files. It can also play multichannel files to sound cards with multi-channel outputs.

Alternatively you can use Foobar2000 for playback: http://www.foobar2000.org/


----------

